# Meet up in Indianapolis?



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I would love to set something up for the warmer times! Jami and I have talked about this before too. I'm pretty sure we have a few others in our vicinity too.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool....I agree during warmer conditions would be more fun for all!! Lets keep an eye on this thread and get a group together for the spring


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we are about 90 min from down town Indy, & would love to be involved! i have no suggestions though...


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

bumping for jami to see it


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're just north of Angola, In. in the summertime. Would love to meetup if not too far.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im there! Tell me where and when, because I dont know Indy THAT well... Im about an hour and 1/2 away! Great Idea!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout and I are in Fort Wayne and would love to visit Indi. Count us in!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Now we need to think of a place!  Any ideas?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Cool....I agree during warmer conditions would be more fun for all!! Lets keep an eye on this thread and get a group together for the spring


Jen, where did you find the doggie PFD? I need to find one for Scout and none of the pet stores around carry them. I can't wait to take her on her first boat ride!!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> Jen, where did you find the doggie PFD? I need to find one for Scout and none of the pet stores around carry them. I can't wait to take her on her first boat ride!!!


I actually got it at PetSmart but there were only a couple!! It fits great and doesnt seem to bother Tucker. It game in orange and green, I actually like the green but the store didnt carry it. Below is a link to the one on the website.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...838&cp&kw=life+jacket&origkw=life+jacket&sr=1

*Good Luck!*


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Let me know where and when, please. I am in the Chicago area and if you did it on a weekend, we might just make a road trip.

Samson and Delilah would love to meet some other Golden's.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Let me know where and when, please. I am in the Chicago area and if you did it on a weekend, we might just make a road trip.
> 
> Samson and Delilah would love to meet some other Golden's.


 
That would be great!! I am thinking sometime late April or early May.

PS - I LOVE the names Samson and Delilah


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry just saw this. I'd be game as well.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm in if it's a weekend. I'm in the Chicago area. Can't wait for warm weather!!!

pb


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

pb1221 said:


> I'm in if it's a weekend. I'm in the Chicago area. Can't wait for warm weather!!!
> 
> pb


Where about are you located? I grew up in Hoffman Estates/Schaumburg area, but have lived in McHenry for the past 25 years.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm in Forest Park-next to Oak Park.....I grew up in Indiana though.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I would so love to come but it would have to be April/very early May or in June. I have a llama due to cria mid May, it's her first so I'll be hanging pretty close to the barn until my new beauty hits the ground!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun/indiana.html here is a list of dog parks in Indiana, the one if Fishers looks very nice, they offer $7 day passes for visitors.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in!! I say May...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm about 3 hours away if that i think from indy. If you do it on a weekend, i'll try to make it.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Lexies Mom, are you close to Springboro? I used to live there!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

yep just south. I'm in Monroe (where the big touchdown jesus statue is) about 20 minutes from springboro


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

anyone still interested in this?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

yeppers i am


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I am too....


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Me 3!!!

Anyone thinking a weekend in May would be good?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

If this get finalized, could someone PM me? I get in here several days in a row and then only get to pop in and read a little bit for weeks. I don't want to miss the announcement.

So please let me know if something gets planned.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

if we do it last week of may/first of june-i'm in! i've got a llama girl due mid-may & blush gets her last shots 5/29 so she could play too!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wish my May/June weren't so hectic...it will be hit or miss for me to bring Holly & Memphis (2 hours til pick up..LOL) With weddings and graduations..then dh's job I'll keep my fingers crossed I can make any date that is chosen..would love to meet up with some of you and your beautiful doggies!!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> http://www.ecoanimal.com/dogfun/indiana.html here is a list of dog parks in Indiana, the one if Fishers looks very nice, they offer $7 day passes for visitors.


Hey, I'm no longer in Indy, but saw the thread and was curious where you guys were planning on meeting. Pierson's Bark Park in Fishers is wonderful!! Jersey and I were members there for about a year before we moved back east. They have a man-made pond... it's not very large, but big and deep enough for a little swimming. The park is (I believe) about 3 acres, and the grounds are kept very clean. The family that owns the park lives right next door, so don't be confused if you show up and there's no one in the office but a phone sitting by the door and a sign with their phone number... they gladly come over to help out anyone who needs it. Hope your meet up turns out great... wish Jersey and I could join you!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Hey, I'm no longer in Indy, but saw the thread and was curious where you guys were planning on meeting. Pierson's Bark Park in Fishers is wonderful!! Jersey and I were members there for about a year before we moved back east. They have a man-made pond... it's not very large, but big and deep enough for a little swimming. The park is (I believe) about 3 acres, and the grounds are kept very clean. The family that owns the park lives right next door, so don't be confused if you show up and there's no one in the office but a phone sitting by the door and a sign with their phone number... they gladly come over to help out anyone who needs it. Hope your meet up turns out great... wish Jersey and I could join you!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thank you so much for sharing!! I had no idea about this park and will definitely be checking it out!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok guys how about the second weekend of June?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Julie, do you know if they require all males over 6 months to be neutered? I ask because Peanut still has "his boys" and I've seen some parks that require it.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

bumping up.....would still love to meet....any weekend in June work for you guys?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm open most weekends in June, on Saturdays anyway, my classes are sundays this term. Hopefully some others will see this thread. Jami?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd love to meet! But June is full of graduation parties for us. We have a wedding the end of July....other than that, I'm pretty flexible.


----------

